# I have problem with my Proline Windows Tablet PC



## upton

Please help me... i have MODLIN Proline windows tablet my problem is i forgot my own password after all my friend try to hard reset it with battons but now it never even goes in system. when you switch it on its show same errors like (UEFI Interactive Shell v2.1) press ESC in 1 second to skip starup.nsh or any key to continue. Shell> then it stucks on this massage until you switch it of again


----------



## draceplace

We are not allow to help with password problems on this (TSG) site.

Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------



## dvk01

the OP does not appear to be asking with help for passwords or bypassing passwords
He or she is saying they reset the tablet because they forgot password and it won't boot now


----------



## dvk01

this post shows the correct factory reset sequence https://forums.techguy.org/threads/hard-reset-for-proline-tablet.1136509/


----------

